# INFP, ISFJ, INFJ??? (help with self-typing)



## mosquitosoup (Nov 5, 2020)

Behnam Agahi said:


> I still vote for Fe over Fi. As I remember I have seen some of your activities here on PerC, judging by those I think that you are an IXFJ with a secondary Fe.
> Have you come up with a conclusion?


You know I have interacted in this forum before in the ISFJ sections and also talked about Fe, but I think I had Fe sort of wrong. I am very conflict-avoidant and can be complacent, but that's not all Fe is. Also, I'm sure we are all able to use Fe at some point, and I think possibly for me it has to do with my childhood and the family environment I grew up in and that's why I sort of have had trouble valuing my own judgments. Sort of same with Fi, I think I hadn't fully understood it. I'll elaborate more about this in the reply, cause I think it's probably the most important part of the typing.


----------



## mosquitosoup (Nov 5, 2020)

majogutierrez99 said:


> For me you sound like INFP, you are incredibly smart, you have different interests and like to understand things that can help you grow up. You have a big imagination until you overthink and can develop anxiety. You like to try things as you feel them in the moment but you can get bored easily, it has to be something you really enjoy. You tend to be negative because you have high standards of your life and the people sorrunding you. Sometimes you may think: i want to achieve this goal, but i don´t thiink i'm capable. You can be funny, and wierd sometimes, people can feel they want to protect you, but you can be a bit bittersweet. INFPs can be very loud and nice friends, they´re so creative with ther jokes. You can be skeptical to the normal daily life and people's beliefs, you like authenticity.
> 
> If something from above is not correct let me know.


Thanks for the reply! In general, this does fit me quite well lol.


----------

